# "Suche Film/Serie" Thread



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

nachdems schon einen "Suche Song"-Thread gibt dachte ich mir.

Da fehlt eindeutig noch ein Suche Film/Serie Thread.

Den wem ist es nicht schon so gegangen man hat eine ganz bestimmte Szene im Kopf ein ganz bestimmtes Bild aber man weiß ums verrecken nicht mehr in welchem Film/Serie das vorkam.

Fragt und euer Wissensdurst soll gestillt werden.

MFG
BBQBoB haididelidou
mit eine saftige Stück Rindflaisch


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> BBQBoB >haididelidou
> mit eine saftige Stück Rindflaisch< aha^^



Es geht bei mir um einen Film den ich irgendwann im Kino sah.
Ein Mann lebt auf einer Insel und wird sein ganzes Leben lang gefilmt, da die Insel die Exakte Kopie
Einer echten Insel ist, und als "Bühne" dient. Am Ende findet er das heraus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

das könnte die truman show sein 
achja truman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, genau, danke =D


----------



## Nagostyrian (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell auch mal 'ne Frage...
Also, es handelt sich um einen Vampirfilm, wo einer oder mehrere Vampire im Eis gefunden wurde und die dann eine Stadt unsicher machen, ich glaub, es war NYC. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kommt Frankensteins Monster oder sowas in die Richtung auch vor. Es versucht, in ein Taxi zu steigen, reißt aber die Tür aus, weil es die Klinke nicht kennt.
Ich weiß, recht dürftige Informationen, aber vielleicht erkennt's jemand.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

_Bei Vampiren & Eis fällt mir nur : 30 Days of Night ein - ist aber nicht so ganz was du beschrieben hast.._


----------

